# Cape Henry



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Left Little Creek at around 9:30 today and fished the outgoing at Cape Henry. Got out around the green can and there were a few other boats fishing. Marked plenty of bait on the sounder, and birds were diving all over. Ran storms, stretchs', and tomics at various depths with no luck. Water temperature was 47 degrees. Looks like we will need a few more warm days to push the bigger schools further north.

-Alex


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Whats up Alex? I was in the obx this weekend and the reports I was getting down there was they were catching em off Corolla 10 miles out. At least you didn't burn a ton of gas.

Ben


----------

